# Looking for Yellow Corris Wrasse



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Guys
In search of a Yellow Corris Wrasse...Let me know who has them. Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I believe Coral Reef shop has some.
Check with them?


----------



## Jfvella (Jul 13, 2017)

Saw some at R20 on the weekend. Pretty cheap too if I remember correctly


----------

